# Closure of PFO and ASD



## mdm58 (Apr 27, 2015)

If Dr uses two devices to close a PFO and ASD  in the same procedure can 93580 b billed  twice?


----------



## j.monday7814 (Apr 27, 2015)

what do you mean two devices? he deployed one closure device but it wasn't big enough or positioned correctly to completely close the defect? I've never seen that happen but my first thought would be that it isn't billable. the code is for closing a PFO, doesn't really matter how many devices you use to close it.


----------



## mdm58 (Apr 27, 2015)

*pending report*

I haven't seen his dictation yet. He had just sent me an email stating patient had two holes in the heart and he used 2 closure devices. I'll know more when I review his dictation.


----------



## j.monday7814 (Apr 27, 2015)

two separate holes would be a different scenario but probably still not reported by 93580x2. I would lean more towards a 22 modifier but even that may be inappropriate.

Optum EncoderPro states "percutaneous repair of congenital defects"....plural, so I would probably not bill anything extra for that work


----------

